# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Radares regionales de la Aemet... lamentable

## F. Lázaro

Miércoles 01 de Septiembre de 2010, 0:19 horas...

Vegas del Guadiana. Alerta Naranja o Riesgo Importante por Lluvias y Tormentas...

Radares Regionales:

Radar de Cáceres: "Producto no Disponible, disculpen las molestias"
Radar de Sevilla: "Producto no Disponible, disculpen las molestias"

De vegüenza... :Mad:  el de Cáceres lleva ya así ni se sabe, siempre está igual... :Mad: 

No hay manera de ver lo que nos viene por encima de nuestras cabezas, sólo faltaba que el mapa de rayos también no estuviera disponible... :Mad: 

Pero, no es sólo aquí...

De los 15 radares regionales, 12 están "Producto no Disponible, disculpen las molestias"... sólo funcionan, el de Madrid, el de Vizcaya y el de Murcia...



En fin... lamentable  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí ya estamos acostumbrados.

Durante este verano ha fallado en exceso :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Es que el de mantenimiento se ha visto afectado por un ere. :Embarrassment: 
Ya le podian enlazar con  los radares de meteo del ejercito del aire :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Lo de los radares de lluvias de la AEMET este año ha sido lamentable.

No recuerdo la última vez que los vi funcionando todos. Será que quieren quitar la información de la página.


Si ya sabía yo que esto de cambiar INM por AEMET no traía nada bueno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno y en el mapa de rayos tambien han quitado los de Portugal y Francia.
Lo de los radares es increible, no puede mirar uno ni siquiera el agua que está cayendo por otras zonas.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Y no quiero ni pensar que la "caída" de los datos de los embalses en tiempo real se deba a la voluntad del Ministerio de eliminar este servicio público... :Mad: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hombre!!! ya funcionan algunos más... :Smile:  Concretamente, los de Barcelona y Baleares. A ver si siguen con la misma tendencia y activan los demás...



Se ve que habrán leído este hilo y a alguno le habrá hecho pupa... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A ver cuanto dura... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Tranquilo, que esta noche volverán a caer. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues el la ultima imagen se ve salir precipitación de la sierra norte de Sevilla, y no puedo saber si ha llovido por mi pueblo no.  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno bueno, parece ser que alguien de la Aemet ha leído este hilo, a alguien le habrá escocido... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya han abierto/arreglado algunos radares más, a ver si siguen con la tendencia al alza  :Smile: 



A ver cuanto duran... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Pues no mucho, porque el de Sevilla está como la luz del intermitente: ahora sí, ahora no, ahora sí, ahora no......

A ver si los arreglan de una vez antes de que comiencen las lluvias en serio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, mi abuelo, que no le hecha mucha cuenta a esta gente de la AEMET me decia que no sabes si esta lloviendo o no hasta que no te está cayendo encima.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, mi abuelo, que no le hecha mucha cuenta a esta gente de la AEMET me decia que no sabes si esta lloviendo o no hasta que no te está cayendo encima.


Que razón lleva  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, pues se supone que para esta noche llegan tormentas hacia aquí, pero como el radar de Sevilla se ha roto..... :Mad:  :Mad: 

De momento puedo orientarme por el de rayos y se que en el oeste de Huelva, hay un buen tormentón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, pues se supone que para esta noche llegan tormentas hacia aquí, pero como el radar de Sevilla se ha roto.....


Estamos lo propio como para que nos venga una buena sin saberlo... :Mad:  :Mad: 

Pero, cada vez me inclino más a que lo del radar de Sevilla es a posta  :Cool: 

Cuando no ha estado lloviendo, he visto ya varias ocasiones que ha estado activa... en cuanto se acerca un frente de lluvia, misteriosamente, se desactiva solo...

Ya lo he visto varias veces... un poco sospechoso no??  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De momento puedo orientarme por el de rayos y se que en el oeste de Huelva, hay un buen tormentón.


Pues por lo que parece, es justo encima del embalse del Andévalo  :Cool: , ahora después preguntaré a gente que conozco de por allí a ver si está pegando bien por aquella zona...

No hay mal que por bien no venga, a ver si cae una buena tormentilla por allí y se llena ese pedazo vaso de 600 Hm3  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estamos lo propio como para que nos venga una buena sin saberlo...
> 
> Pero, cada vez me inclino más a que lo del radar de Sevilla es a posta 
> 
> Cuando no ha estado lloviendo, he visto ya varias ocasiones que ha estado activa... en cuanto se acerca un frente de lluvia, misteriosamente, se desactiva solo...
> 
> *Ya lo he visto varias veces... un poco sospechoso no??*



Pues la verdad es que si... ha estado todo el verano activo, cuando no hacia falta yahora que viene tormentas y hace falta...nada se va al c****o.

----------


## Luján

Acabo de enviar un mensaje a la dirección de correo del webmaster de la web de la AEMET quejándome de la situación de la información de los radares.

Recomiendo que esto lo hagamos todos, así tendrán más quejas y lo arreglarán antes o darán información de lo que ocurre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Acabo de enviar un mensaje a la dirección de correo del webmaster de la web de la AEMET quejándome de la situación de la información de los radares.
> 
> Recomiendo que esto lo hagamos todos, así tendrán más quejas y lo arreglarán antes o darán información de lo que ocurre.


OK Luján... no nos harán ni **** caso pero bueno, lo mandaré  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> OK Luján... no nos harán ni **** caso pero bueno, lo mandaré


A mí me hicieron caso una vez que les escribí quejándome de que la imagen de humedad de suelo llevaba sin actualizar más de 20 días. Y la actualizaron.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Acabo de enviar un mensaje a la dirección de correo del webmaster de la web de la AEMET quejándome de la situación de la información de los radares.
> 
> Recomiendo que esto lo hagamos todos, así tendrán más quejas y lo arreglarán antes o darán información de lo que ocurre.



Vale Luján lo haré, pero, ¿a dónde lo tengo que mandar? :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vale Luján lo haré, pero, ¿a dónde lo tengo que mandar?


Arriba del todo, donde están los girasoles, pone "Contactar", dale y ahí te aparecerá un enlace para mandar un correo al webmaster  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Arriba del todo, donde están los girasoles, pone "Contactar", dale y ahí te aparecerá un enlace para mandar un correo al webmaster



Gracias F.Lázaro. :Smile: 

Un Saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Vale Luján lo haré, pero, ¿a dónde lo tengo que mandar?





> Arriba del todo, donde están los girasoles, pone "Contactar", dale y ahí te aparecerá un enlace para mandar un correo al webmaster


O lo que es lo mismo:

webmaster@aemet.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O lo que es lo mismo:
> 
> webmaster@aemet.es


También, soy im**cil, he podido poner el enlace directo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Cool: 

Perdona embalses al 100%  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> También, soy im**cil, he podido poner el enlace directo 
> 
> Perdona embalses al 100%



Da igual, lo suyo es darles la tabarra lo más que se pueda  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Si hace falta(y me da tiempo)voy a las oficinas de la AEMET de aquí de Sevilla a pedir explicaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno a falta de 6 horas que entre en vigor la alerta naranja por lluvias y tormentas Sevilla, Cadiz y Málaga; y en alerta amarilla media España más los de Merida y Sevilla siguen igual  :Mad: . ¿A qué están esperando, a que tengamos que llorar a alguien, como hacen en las ciudades o carreteras? Que hasta que no hay victimas no las arreglan o hacen algo.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno a falta de 6 horas que entre en vigor la alerta naranja por lluvias y tormentas Sevilla, Cadiz y Málaga; y en alerta amarilla media España más los de Merida y Sevilla siguen igual . ¿A qué están esperando, a que tengamos que llorar a alguien, como hacen en las ciudades o carreteras? Que hasta que no hay victimas no las arreglan o hacen algo.


Lo habitual  :Mad: , por desgracia, hasta que no pase algo gordo, no se molestarán  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, Sevilla ha conectado.

Ahora permanecen fuera de línea:

A Coruña
Asturias
Cáceres
Málaga
Palencia
Valencia
Las Palmas

O sea: 7 de 15, y dejando todo el Noroeste y Canarias sin cobertura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es decir, veiene 1 y se van 6  :Mad:   :Mad: . Y lo han arreglado ahora que no va a llvoer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es decir, veiene 1 y se van 6  . Y lo han arreglado ahora que no va a llvoer.


A ver lo que dura... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Parece que están arreglando lo de los radares.

Han conectado A Coruña, por lo que quedan sin datos:

Asturias
Cáceres
Málaga
Palencia
Valencia
Las Palmas

6 de 15.

Edito el mensaje, por no poner otro más.

Parece ser que han conectado también el radar de Cáceres, por lo que ya sólo quedan 5 de 15 por conectar.

Asturias
Palencia
Málaga
Valencia
Las Palmas

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pues parece que el de Sevilla ha vuelto a caerse.

Durante un rato estuvo conectado el de Málaga, pero también ha vuelto a caer.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, mientras no haya lluvias... . Pero deberian estar todos disponibles siempre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora parece que funcionan la mayoria de los radares, a ver si para estas lluvias, podemos estar bien informados  :Smile:   :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

> Ahora parece que funcionan la mayoria de los radares, a ver si para estas lluvias, podemos estar bien informados  .


No te creas.

Málaga ha vuelto a caer, y siguen desconectados Palencia, Valencia, Asturias y Gran Canaria

----------


## Luján

> No te creas.
> 
> Málaga ha vuelto a caer, y siguen desconectados Palencia, Valencia, Asturias y Gran Canaria


Actualización:

Están desconectados los radares de Coruña, Asturias, Palencia, Cáceres, Málaga Valencia y Las Palmas.

Es muy probable que los de Málaga y Valencia no vuelvan a estar operativos, ya que se solapan con otros (Almería y Sevilla el primero y Murcia, Baleares, Zaragoza y Barcelona el segundo).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mientras que se solapen unos a otros, bueno, no hay problema, están cubiertas esas zonas, pero otro que también hace falta como el comer es el de Asturias, para cubrir Galicia y la parte NO de CyL  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Por lo que he podido leer por ahí (foro de cazatormentas.net entre otros) parece ser que la AEMET está actualizando sus radares para dar una mejor resolución espacial.

Así, los píxeles son más pequeños en las imágenes de los radares ya actualizados, por lo que afinarán más.

----------


## Luján

Os copio un cruce de mensajes que mantuve con la AEMET a causa de la ausencia de datos de los radares.

El mensaje lo envié en las mismas fechas que se inició este hilo, y la respuesta ha llegado hoy:




> Buenas. 
> 
> De un tiempo a esta parte, no se muestran los datos de la mayoría de los radares regionales de lluvias. Me gustaría saber si es debido a problemas con los equipos, con la propia web o que simplemente estos equipos ya no serán incorporados a la red de vigilancia. 
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que se acercan las lluvias otoñales e invernales, sería de agradecer tener operativos dichos elementos. 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Respuesta:



> Buenos días. 
> 
> Debido a incidencias operativas surgidas con la puesta en marcha del  nuevo Servidor de correo electrónico de la Agencia Estatal de  Meteorología, se han producido retrasos en la atención a las peticiones  de nuestros usuarios. Por ello le rogamos disculpe las molestias que se  le puedan haber producido. 
> 
> El problema ha sido ya solucionado y esperamos poder atender todas las consultas pedientes en el menor tiempo posible. 
> 
> En contestación a su correo electrónico le informamos que los  problemas de operatividad en la red de radares de la Agencia Estatal de  Meteorología (AEMET) se van solucionando progresivamente y se espera que  hacia finales de año la situación esté prácticamente normalizada. En  cualquier caso nunca se puede asegurar una operatividad total en cada momento, dada la  complejidad de esta red, si bien AEMET hace todo lo posible para que el funcionamiento de la misma sea óptimo. 
> 
> Atentamente, 
> ...

----------


## jasg555

Es de agradecer la cortesía de contestar personalmente. No debería ser necesario agradecerlo, pero cada vez es más extraordinario.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues si tienen rotos los radares y el servidor (debe ser una persona, ya que lo ponen con la primera letra en mayúscula, que ha debido coger la baja) y no los arreglan hasta final de año, esperemos que no se rompan más, los que quedan, pues si no tendremos que consultar a los adivinos de los sioux. (y el Servidor que se incorpore pronto)
Qué poca vergüenza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo lo que llama la atención es lo siguiente resaltado en negrita:




> En cualquier caso nunca se puede asegurar una operatividad total en cada momento, dada la complejidad de esta red, *si bien AEMET hace todo lo posible para que el funcionamiento de la misma sea óptimo*


Si cuando se abrió este hilo y de ahí vino lo de mandar los mensajes... si que funcionen solamente 3 radares regionales de los 15, eso es hacer todo lo posible  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Es como decir que una presa presa tiene 15 compuertas en aliviadero, y dicen que hacen todo lo posible por el correcto funcionamiento de la misma, pero que, tan sólo, se pueden abrir 3 compuertas en caso de avenida, las demás están bloqueadas o averiadas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Yo lo que llama la atención es lo siguiente resaltado en negrita:
> 
> 
> 
> Si cuando se abrió este hilo y de ahí vino lo de mandar los mensajes... si que funcionen solamente 3 radares regionales de los 15, eso es hacer todo lo posible 
> 
> Es como decir que una presa presa tiene 15 compuertas en aliviadero, y dicen que hacen todo lo posible por el correcto funcionamiento de la misma, pero que, tan sólo, se pueden abrir 3 compuertas en caso de avenida, las demás están bloqueadas o averiadas


Teniendo en cuenta que la AEMET estaba inmersa en un proceso de acutalización y mejora de los equipos, no es de extrañar que fallaran unos cuantos sensores, o bien todos.

Puedo imaginar que estos radares están conectados a equipos informáticos que también han sido acutalizados, así como el software de proceso, que bien puede ser incompatible con los equipos anteriores.

Si ocurre que llegan todos los equipos nuevos a la vez, y hay que empezar a desmontar los antiguos y a montar los nuevos y hay escasez de personal, no es nada descabellado ver en la web (que recordemos es una cosa secundaria para la AEMET, pues es un órgano de investigación, no de publicación) incluso todos los radares caídos.

Con el tiempo, y según se van poniendo en funcionamiento los equipos éstos comienzan a verse en la web.


Lo que sí que es imperdonable es que el radar de Gran Canaria, único en las Islas Canarias lleve sin funcionar cosa de un año.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, pues en el momento que empiecen a faltar radares, otra vez una buena oleada de mensajes a su bandeja de entrada. Seguramete lo que les pasaria con el servidor es que se le colapsaría de quejas y quitaron el enchufe.... ¡¡¡Ea, se acabaron los mensajes de quejas de los p*** radares!!!

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno, pues en el momento que empiecen a faltar radares, otra vez una buena oleada de mensajes a su bandeja de entrada. Seguramete lo que les pasaria con el servidor es que se le colapsaría de quejas y quitaron el enchufe.... ¡¡¡Ea, se acabaron los mensajes de quejas de los p*** radares!!!


seguro, seguro que por ahí van los tiros. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pues parece que ya están operativos (casi) todos los radares de la AEMET.

Al menos está cubierto todo el territorio peninsular, Baleares, Ceuta y Melilla. Parece que Canarias no existe para la AEMET  :Mad:  (será que ya es Marroquí y yo sin enterarme  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Aparte de Canarias, fallan Palencia, Málaga y Murcia. 4 de 15.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> (será que ya es Marroquí y yo sin enterarme )


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya sabes, lo que pasa con Google sobre las plazas de soberanía española, las cuales, incomprensiblemente Google las atribuye a Marruecos...

Y ya se sabe lo preocupados que están nuestro Gobierno por este asunto... fijaros lo preocupados que están...





Anda que...  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Perdón por el off-topic, pero la frase que cito de Luján viene ni que pintado para esto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## culipardo

A las dos de la tarde, hoy llovía en Ciudad Real sin verse reflejado en el radar de la AEMET. A las cinco ha comenzado a llover de nuevo y tampoco aparece.
Es cierto que cae una lluvia suave, no se si podrá ser ese el motivo o es que el radar de Madrid no está funcionando bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A las dos de la tarde, hoy llovía en Ciudad Real sin verse reflejado en el radar de la AEMET. A las cinco ha comenzado a llover de nuevo y tampoco aparece.
> Es cierto que cae una lluvia suave, no se si podrá ser ese el motivo o es que el radar de Madrid no está funcionando bien.


Van y vienen cuando le parecen... :Embarrassment: 

El de Cáceres ya lo tengo comprobado, y cada vez que llueve, pum, desaparece  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

> Van y vienen cuando le parecen...
> 
> El de Cáceres ya lo tengo comprobado, y cada vez que llueve, pum, desaparece


¿No será que ponen una foto fija que tienen de cuando no llueve y cuando llueve la tienen que quitar?

----------


## Luján

> A las dos de la tarde, hoy llovía en Ciudad Real sin verse reflejado en el radar de la AEMET. A las cinco ha comenzado a llover de nuevo y tampoco aparece.
> Es cierto que cae una lluvia suave, no se si podrá ser ese el motivo o es que el radar de Madrid no está funcionando bien.


Piensa que los montes de Toledo pueden hacer sombra al Radar de Madrid hacia el sur.

¿No hay otro radar que cubra esa zona? No me los sé de memoria.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Piensa que los montes de Toledo pueden hacer sombra al Radar de Madrid hacia el sur.
> 
> ¿No hay otro radar que cubra esa zona? No me los sé de memoria.


El único que cubre la mitad oeste de Ciudad Real hasta la misma ciudad, es el de Cáceres, pero a la distancia que está, dudo que afine para esa lluvia fina  :Confused:  :Confused:  a tanta distancia, y el de Sevilla sólo cubre la parte suroeste de la provincia homónima sin llegar hasta la ciudad  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que este fin de semana les ha afectado el frío a los radares de Sevilla y Málaga, porque vuel a estar "no disponibles".
Cuando halla tiempo estable lo pueden hacer, pero ahora que estamos a espectativas de llueva algo no... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## pevema

Funcionan todos los radares ( incluso el de Canarias   :Big Grin:  ) menos Sevilla ( este solo a veces  :Mad:  ) y Málaga ( y este casi nunca  :Mad:   ).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy con lluvias afectando a casi todo el territorio, y a espectativas de que el martes nos vuelva a afectar otra nueva borrasca, los radares de Badajoz, Sevilla y Málaga están fuera de servicio. 

¿Se arreglaran o no? Y si lo hacen, ¿volverán a cascar como siempre?

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## pedro_montoro

La verdad es que esto es lamentable, y ya lo que nos hacia falta era que se averiara el de Sevilla dejando sin imágenes a Huelva, Cádiz, Sevilla y casi toda Córdoba. Este tema me cabrea muchísimo y no se por que c..... no los arreglan de una vez...

----------


## pevema

Badajoz lleva poco tiempo fuera de servicio, pero Sevilla y Málaga ya se pasan de castaño oscuro pues llevan ya bastante fastidiados.

----------


## PRADENSE

Vergonzoso parece que aqui nunca funcione nada.
Si os sirve de ayuda esta el de Portugal un poco atrasado pero por lo menos sirve.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/

----------


## sergi1907

Esto es ya una auténtica vergüenza.

Creo que llevan ya demasiado tiempo con problemas, si no van a funcionar sería mejor que no los anunciasen.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vergonzoso parece que aqui nunca funcione nada.
> Si os sirve de ayuda esta el de Portugal un poco atrasado pero por lo menos sirve.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/



Benditos portugueses.
Gracias por el enlace PRADENSE.
A ver si esto se arregla de una vez por todas.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡Amo Portugal!!   :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Radar de Madrid: Producto no disponible
Radar de Cáceres: Producto no disponible
Radar de Sevilla: Producto no disponible
Radar de Málaga: Producto no disponible*

Resultado: Todo el suroeste peninsular a oscuras... Extremadura totalmente a oscuras, Andalucía occidental a oscuras, y parte de Castilla-La Mancha occidental también a oscuras


Un aplauso para la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, bravo!!!



Ahora solo faltaba que vinieran focos convectivos bien cargaditos y nos los comiéramos hasta atrás sin esperarlos... :Mad: 

(Adjunto la imagen de composición de los radares por si las moscas)

----------


## sergi1907

Habrá que esperar que excusa ponen ahora.

Quizás tendríamos que mandarles unos cuantos correos de felicitación pr el excelente servicio que están ofreciendo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pevema

El radar de Sevilla hoy empezó a funcionar, pero ha apenas ha durado 4 horas. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora que hacen falta los radares funcionan a pleno rendimiento...




Hay que ver...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que esto es algo... :Mad:  :Mad: :
No llueve, el radar de Sevilla funcionando. Previsiones de lluvia, el radar de Sevilla a tomar viento.



Menos mal que entre el de Málaga y el portugués estamos cubiertos:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo creo que esto es algo...:
> No llueve, el radar de Sevilla funcionando. Previsiones de lluvia, el radar de Sevilla a tomar viento.


De eso estoy yo ya convencido hace mucho tiempo... una cosa son las coincidencias, que de vez en cuando se pueden dar, y otra cosa es esto que es que no falla:

No lluvia = funcionamiento
previsión de lluvia/tormentas = no disponible, disculpe...

----------


## F. Lázaro

A las pruebas me remito... curioso, pero siempre pasa  :Embarrassment: 

Cielos despejados - Radares a pleno rendimiento, vamos, hasta el vuelo de una mosca detectan
Cielos lluviosos - A oscuras, para que no veamos lo que viene, lo propio para que venga alguna de amarillo hacia arriba y forme la del tigre.

----------


## ben-amar

SEra que son ya ancianos y les afecta la humedad?  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> SEra que son ya ancianos y les afecta la humedad?


Jajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ausencia de precipitaciones igual a (mirad ajunta)

Ya veréis en cuanto vuelvan 4 gotas, como nuevamente, _producto no disponible_

En fin... :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

> Ausencia de precipitaciones igual a (mirad ajunta)
> 
> Ya veréis en cuanto vuelvan 4 gotas, como nuevamente, _producto no disponible_
> 
> En fin...


Esto empieza a ser una costumbre. Lluvias= no funciona, anticiclón= si funciona.

Sobran los comentarios :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Eso se llama chapucería nacional.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por si había alguna duda... :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Como cada vez que tenemos lluvias, no funcionan Murcia, Sevilla y Palencia.

Sin comentarios :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Como cada vez que tenemos lluvias, no funcionan Murcia, Sevilla y Palencia.
> 
> Sin comentarios


Lo del de Sevilla, no tiene nombre, no llueve se ve de maravilla se acerca lluvia, a oscuras. Y todavía yo podría ver las lluvias por el de Málaga, pero se a ido esta mañana. Todo el suroeste a oscuras.

----------


## Luján

> Lo del de Sevilla, no tiene nombre, no llueve se ve de maravilla se acerca lluvia, a oscuras. Y todavía yo podría ver las lluvias por el de Málaga, pero se a ido esta mañana. Todo el suroeste a oscuras.


El de Málaga había vuetlo, pero se ha ido hoy de nuevo, justo cuando estaba entrando un buen "frentecillo" por el Estrecho p'arriba.

Radar de Málaga de las 12:10, última imagen disponible de momento:

----------


## REEGE

El Gobierno aprueba la contratación de un servicio de telecomunicaciones de la AEMET por un importe de más de 15 millones de euros. 
8/04/2011
La actividad de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología precisa servicios de comunicaciones fluidas y constantes.

El objetivo es el apoyo científico a políticas ambientales como la prevención del cambio climático, la vigilancia de la capa de ozono y de la calidad del aire

El Consejo de Ministros ha autorizado hoy  la contratación del servicio de telecomunicaciones de voz y datos y de gestión de red y seguridad para la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), por un importe de 15.503.708 euros.

AEMET realiza una vigilancia continua de las condiciones atmosféricas y elabora predicciones meteorológicas y avisos de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos, proporciona apoyo científico a las políticas medioambientales, tales como la prevención del cambio climático, la vigilancia de la capa de ozono y de la calidad del aire. Para la elaboración de los diversos productos y servicios que proporciona AEMET necesita tres tipos de recursos técnicos: la observación meteorológica, las comunicaciones y la informática.

La actividad de AEMET precisa disponer para su funcionamiento de unas comunicaciones fluidas y constantes, un objetivo para el que recurre a este servicio. En este contrato se han unificado todos los servicios de telecomunicaciones de voz y de datos que anteriormente se dispersaban en otros varios, dependiendo de la naturaleza de las comunicaciones (analógicas y digitales, fijas y móviles, de voz y de datos, etc.), adaptados a la realidad del mercado. El desarrollo de las nuevas tecnologías, fundamentalmente digitales, recomienda la conveniencia de esta unificación dada la propia naturaleza común de los servicios a contratar.


*Esperemos que mejore algo*... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que esté pronto operativo y que funcione de verdad :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Es una pasta, esperemos que pronto lo vemos todo disponible  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento el de Sevilla está operativo. Espero por su bien, que no se les vaya, porque dejaría a oscuras a todo el W de Andalucía en unas fechas como estas, y con previsiones de lluvia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mucho estaba durando...
En las últimas tormentas también estuvo apagado. Como siempre, se tirará todo el verano disponible, que es cuando hace falta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Voy a mirar la AEMET, y me encuentro con esto en los radares:

Imágen 13:00, añadida, por ceheginero joven:


Imágen 13:30


Imágen 14:00


Imágen 14:30

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Voy a mirar la AEMET, y me encuentro con esto en los radares:
> 
> Imágen 13:30
> 
> 
> Imágen 14:00
> 
> 
> Imágen 14:30



Embalses al 100%, te añado también el de la 13:00 jeje  :Big Grin: :


Eso ha sido un apagón...  :Big Grin: 
Pero la verdad es que fastidia intentar verlo cuando viene una tormenta y salga lo de:


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

¿Apagón o reducciones de coste? No sé que es en realidad pero cada vez los radares funcionan menos tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora está restablecido el servicio, pero de 15:00 a 17:00. España ha estado completamente a oscuras. Cosas de ser fin de semana, digo yo...

16:00


19:00

----------


## ceheginero joven

> ¿Apagón o reducciones de coste? No sé que es en realidad pero cada vez los radares funcionan menos tiempo.


Yo digo reducción de costes, y creo que este verano muchos días no funcionará tampoco, porque en esos cálidos días, no habrá precipitaciones y no hará falta...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Vaya con los radares de la AEMET, todos los regionales funcionan menos el de Murcia  :Mad:  y ahora es cuando mas interesante se estaba poniendo la cosa


Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya con los radares de la AEMET, todos los regionales funcionan menos el de Murcia  y ahora es cuando mas interesante se estaba poniendo la cosa


No te desesperes amigo. Que te cuente embalses al 100%... los radares de Sevilla y Cáceres tienen un máster en no funcionar cada vez que hay lluvias  :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Creo que los de la AEMET se han pasado un poco:

----------


## sergi1907

Esto empieza a ser bastante habitual, curiosamente en cuanto puede haber tormentas, no funciona

----------


## Luján

Crisis, es la crisis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya lo dice el título del hilo... lamentable  :Frown: 

Ceheginero, mola aún más la foto del radar de Murcia que tienes en tuenti, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si jaja  :Big Grin: . La hizo un amigo. Ojalá pudiera poner la foto, pero creo que va en contra de las normas del foro, así que no lo haré. Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ya empezamos con los radares...que verguenza :Mad:

----------


## Madrugaor

Lo que más me gusta de AEMET es el nombre, las siglas, porque por lo demás... En Cataluña hay una red de estacioneas meteorológicas que se consultan por Internet. De hecho, la de mi pueblo te dice en tiempo real la temperatura, la presión atmosférica, la humedad, la lluvia caida y en un mapa de España la previsión metereológica. Todo un lujo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo lo flipo.
Me acaba de saltar la "alarma de lluvia" por problemas con el servicio meteorológico AEMET, y resuta que sólo están operativos los radares de la mitad Norte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nosotros gracias a los portugueses tenemos salvación... porque como tengamos que depender de la Aemet, vamos listos  :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

La verdad es que las siglas de Aemet, en ver de significar Agencia Estatal de Meteorología debería de significar otra cosa, pero mejor no ponerla aquí...  :Mad: 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

La DGT podía tomar nota de la Aemet y aplicar a sus radares el "no disponible, disculpe las molestias"  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> La DGT podía tomar nota de la Aemet y aplicar a sus radares el "no disponible, disculpe las molestias"


Creo que, si esto pasara, no nos quejaríamos :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Como de costumbre, cada vez que llueve el radar no está disponible :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Esto es para ir y prenderles fuego  :Big Grin: . Dando avisos de lluvias intensas en el SE y nos apagan el radar, menuda vergüenza de verdad... esto es el colmo  :Mad: 

Saludos

----------


## almacenero

Para seguir la lluvia id a esta pagina:

www.alarma-de-lluvia.com

----------


## sergi1907

Una vergüenza

----------


## embalses al 100%

Después pasan las cosas...
Es para ir a menifestarse a la puerta de sus oficinas.

----------


## Luján

Ya estamos acostumbrados.

La pregunta es: ¿Realmente el radar no funciona o simplemente no nos publican los datos? Lo digo porque otras páginas que se basan en los datos de la AEMET sí que tienen los datos y los muestran.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Realmente el radar no funciona o simplemente no nos publican los datos? Lo digo porque otras páginas que se basan en los datos de la AEMET sí que tienen los datos y los muestran.


En este país pasan cosas muy raras.

----------


## Luján

> En este país pasan cosas muy raras.


Y las que no sabes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y las que no sabes.


Y tanto...
Con las que se ya me basta, casi no prefiero saber las otras.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora que ya han pasado las lluvias, el radar ya vuelve a funcionar:





Que cab***** :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una pregunta.
¿POdeis entrar vosotros en la página de la AEMET?
A mi no me deja entrar desde ayer. :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

> Una pregunta.
> ¿POdeis entrar vosotros en la página de la AEMET?
> A mi no me deja entrar desde ayer.


Yo acabo de entrar sin ningún problema,

Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo también he podido entrar sin ningún problema.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A mí me va como un tiro, de hecho, mejor que estos últimos días que a veces tardaba en cargar los gráficos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues a mi sigue sin dejarme entrar.

No se que le pasa a esto, que le da por no dejarnos entrar a algunas páginas porque sí. Este ordenador está tela de raro -.- , aunque podría ser del navegador también.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

A ver si solucionan los de AEMET el problema del radar de Murcia antes de mañana, que viene lluvia. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si solucionan los de AEMET el problema del radar de Murcia antes de mañana, que viene lluvia.


Con la iglesia hemos topao...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Con la iglesia hemos topao...


Ya parece que con forme han ido llegando las lluvias al Oeste de Murcia y sur de Albacete, el radar vuelve a funcionar :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya parece que con forme han ido llegando las lluvias al Oeste de Murcia y sur de Albacete, el radar vuelve a funcionar


No tardará mucho en irse entonces...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> No tardará mucho en irse entonces...


No creo...desde el 28-S, el radar no ha vuelto a dar problemas. Y en estos tantos episodios de lluvias en el SE, la AEMET se ha portado :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pués ya estamos otra vez... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Para qué habláis?
Esto es un cachondeo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿Para qué habláis?
> Esto es un cachondeo


El radar a vuelto, pero en que estado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sa vuelto loco  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Parece un radar Doppler de estos de los barcos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es la nueva generación de radares...

----------

